
Thread: House of Cards - antr
http://threads2.scripting.com/2013/february/houseOfCards
======
ddw
Recaps like the ones that the Onion AV Club does seem to be a good place for
this kind of discussion. Twitter, not so much.

No spoilers plz, I'm only on the second episode!

